# IBS but no diarrhea or constipation



## quaker (Mar 28, 2014)

My doctor has described me with IBS but I am not sure what diet to follow. For starters, although I have all the symptoms of IBS I cannot really say I have diarrhea or constipation (might go 2 days without, but rare any more)

Is their no IBS-G for gas?

I'm starting a good diary and keen to make gradual progress.

I would welcome your comments.

Like I say, have all the symptoms but no obvious D or C

in gratitude.

Q


----------



## quaker (Mar 28, 2014)

Apologies, I couldn't find an edit option to amend my text.

For the sake of clarity, I was diagnosed with IBS five years ago and I have finally got round to starting a food diary.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Low Fodmap diet is all about reducing gas volume as gas tends to make other symptoms of IBS worse.

IBS-like symptoms without enough symptoms for IBS is technically one of the other functional bowel disorders, but usually they are not diagnosed separately as you don't treat them differently. IBS diarrhea is treated the same as functional diarrhea.


----------



## quaker (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Kathleen.


----------



## goodmorning111 (Feb 20, 2014)

When I eat cheap processed food, I get horrible gas. I've started eating healthier, specifically, beef, low fat, and it's cut down the gas incredibly! I am in need of the iron from it, so it doubly helps.


----------



## socialdane (Mar 29, 2014)

Everyone has different triggers so you've just got to try cutting different stuff out and figure out what works for you!


----------

